# Sad News from Moderator--Tom Robertson



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Bruce Robertson* (1935-2008)

It is with Great Sadness that the Staff of DBSTalk was notified yesterday by one of our Moderators, Tom Robertson, that his father was tragically killed yesterday at home. Our deepest condolences go out to Tom and his family and i am quite sure our entire member base shares his sorrow.

Tom, i am sure he will be greatly missed but his memory will be cherished forever.

May God Bless you and your family in this time of sorrow.

*In Memory of Bruce Robertson (1935-2008)*

Tom's note:
*sniff*

Thank you all. *sniff*

Yes, I appreciate the blessings of friends from the Internet Realm. You're all fantastic.

In lieu of flowers donations can be made thru the funeral home:
1630 E Mason St
Green Bay, WI 54302
(920) 468-4111

Or directly to any of the three charities that all donations will be given to:
Salvation Army
American Heart Association
[Green] Bay Area Humane Society

*sniff*
Thanks again, Tom


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

My deepest sympathies and sincere condolences to Tom and his family.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Tom and family, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We are so sorry to hear that.  
Our thoughts,prayers and sincere heartfelt condolences go out to Tom and his family at this time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Horrible, horrible news.

Tom....please accept the condolences of my family, as well as the DBSTalk nation for your tremendous loss.

We all share in your grief.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Tom and family, our thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of sadness. /steve and nina


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom,

My sympathy and condolences to you on the loss of your father. I know all too well no one can ever replace your dad.

Sincerely,
Ken S


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Our prayers and condolences from my family to yours Tom.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Nothing I can say will make the pain of loss go away. Please accept my condolences and I hope things get better.


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom, our prayers are with you.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

My sincere and deepest condolences to Tom and his family.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

This is terrible news. Sorry for you loss Tom. My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

What can any of us say?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Our prayers are with you. Take care of your family.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Tom I want to extend my sympathies and sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Tom, all of our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Our Deepest Sympathies to Tom and His Family.

Your are in our prayers.

Mike


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Tom, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## cseutter (Feb 3, 2008)

my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wishing all my best
Jimmy


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

My deepest condolences to him and his family!


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss.May god watch over you and your family in your time of need.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

As with others in this thread, please take solace in the family you have near you, and your online "friends" far away. Take care, take time, and take comfort in the memories of the time you had to share with him. My deepest, sincere sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry for you loss Tom. May God bless you and your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Tom.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my Tom! I am so sorry for your loss!  

You and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

What a tragedy. Tom, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Tom, 
Our prayers are with you.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Terrible news, I am so sorry for your family.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom,

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

The prayers of my family and I are with you.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Tom,

There's not much any of us can say. It is a tragic tragic loss and we all all deeply saddened for you. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

-Greg


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Tom, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I am at a rare loss for words, I am so very sorry for Tom and his family. I pray they find comfort and the strength to pull together as a family through this sad time. My thoughts and prayers are with them all. God Bless.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom, our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom, my family and I are deeply saddened by your loss. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BIG_RED13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Tom, 

I am sorry for your loss. I know that doesn't help and nothing we say or do will help but still hope it gets better for you. 

Be Happy dont worry.
turn that frown upside down


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Tom, as with everyone else, my prayers are with you & your family at this sad time.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Prayers go out to his entire family


----------



## millercentral (Oct 25, 2007)

It is tragic events like this that make everything else feel so unimportant. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Tom are prayers are with you and your family .


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

Tom, 

~~May all of our thoughts and prayers be with your family during these times. Be well friend....Be well.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I can't think of anyone on this board who appears to value family more than Tom. Take care....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

If there's any address for donations/flowers, would be interested.

Probably tough with confidentiality but would be interested in anything creative anyone finds to support Tom and Family.

Very sad.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Tom, so sorry hear. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tom, 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss Tom. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Tom 

My most heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family for the very sad loss of your Dad.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

All the best to you and yours from my family and I, Tom


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Tom ,
My deepest condolences to you and your family, Though they be sent through the medium of the internet, they are no less heartfelt than if i were there to convey them in person.

In Memory of Bruce Robertson (1935-2008)


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Tom, parts of your father remain in your heart; he will never really be gone


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

OH my Tom, I am very sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom, please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Our Deepest Sympathies to Tom and His Family.

Your are in our prayers.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom, 

Your family is in my family's prayers. Please accept our deepest sympathies.

Tony


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear this Tom. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tom, my condolences.


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Tom.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Tom, my condolences go out to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom,

I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. 

Michael


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Sixto said:


> If there's any address for donations/flowers, would be interested.
> 
> Probably tough with confidentiality but would be interested in anything creative anyone finds to support Tom and Family.


Flowers would probably be hard, but I would be up for donanting to a cause he supported in his name.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

From my family and I Tom, our thoughts and prayers with you and all of loved ones in this time of grief and sorrow.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom, my condolences and prayers to you and your family ...


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tom,

My most heartfelt condolences to you and your whole family. 


Regards,

Carl


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tom
I have no words that can express my sympathy for you. My families thoughts and prayers will go out for you.

Bill


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

My deepest and sincerest condolences to you and your family, Tom. May his memory enrich your life.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Tom 

My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

As one who has lost my father recently as well, you have my best thoughts and prayers Tom.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

OMG... I am so sorry to hear of your loss,
May Gos bless you and your family.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

This is terrible news Tom. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you all. To all who already have, those who will, and those who will silently, express their prayers and sympathy. 

I am deeply touched. The Internet Friendships might be in a different form, yet just as real as any.

Thank you all,
Tom


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

We'll be with you in spirit through your time of grief.

The Boehm Family


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Tom,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Terrible, tragic news. 

May God bless you and give you comfort in this difficult hour.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

Our Prayers are with you


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

May you carry on the best of your father's attributes. Your pride will be his pride.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Just found out and felt the need to add my condolences as well. Having lost both my parents some years ago, I know how tough it can be. The Slater household will definitely have Tom and his family in our prayers tonight.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Our prayers and sympathy to you and your family.

Bob


----------



## hanniable (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom I am very sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your hole family.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Tom, please accept our deepest condolences.. Our prayers go out to you and your entire family in this time deep sorrow


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

I lost my mom in a car accident. To lose a parent so sudden. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

So sad. Deepest condolences.


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Tom.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Tom, from my family to yours our thoughts and condolences are with yours.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

It was very saddening to read this. Tom my condolences to you and your family. My prayers go out for you and your family


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

My condolences Tom

 I can't imagine what you're going through


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

The sadness is always deep, but the eternal life is GREAT!

God Bless you Tom and your father!


----------



## mduby43 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tom, I am truly sorry for your loss. I lost my father suddenly last year, and I know it's not easy. My thoughts are with you and your family...Mike


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom,

My deepest condolances on your loss. The only thing we have in this world that matters is family. So long as you carry on, your father will always be by your side.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am sorry for your family and wish you all the best as well as many condolences.


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

tom..real sorry to hear about your dad ..god bless you and your family


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Terribly sorry to hear of the loss of your father Tom. May God bless you and your family, and help you through these hard times.

Jason Crandall


----------



## bosco10021 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sad news.

Deepest condolences to Tom and his family.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

RobertE said:


>


Well said, Robert.

Tom... I always wish at times like these I had something profound and eloquent to say to ease the sorrow. I do not... but I can offer my deepest sympathies to you and your family. All the Robertsons will be remembered in our thoughts and prayers in the days to come.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I just now saw this thread and was shocked and saddened by the news it contained  Tom my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I obviously didn't know your Dad, but I think you are a really great person so if you took after your Dad he was a great person also! And he will live on in the lives of you and your family :angel:


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Tom,
Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Our prayers are with you and your family big guy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Tom,

Our prayers go out to you and your family.

Jim


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear Tom. Our prayers go out to your family


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom - My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom: Our sinceres condolences.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

My condolences, Tom...I lost my father six months ago so I know how painful it can be...be with your family and love them, love them, love them!


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news, Tom...

Hang in there - we're all thinking of you....


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

May God comfort you and your family in the way that only he can. I'll be praying for you all.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing illustrates the closeness of the dbstalk family more than something like this. Tom, you and your family are in our prayers. Try to realize that regardless of how tough it is, know that he is in a better place.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm very sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family Tom.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom;

My prayers are with you and your family.

-Chris Grant


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

Me and my families prayers go out to Tom and his.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dukeblue021 (Dec 8, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

That is horrible!  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.

Brian


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

My condolences. I have lost my father, though not in such an unexpected manner. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

How very sad. I lost my father unexpectedly to a heart attack so I can just imagine what you and your family are going through. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Tom,
My thoughts & prayers are with you and your family..
i am very sorry to hear of the loss of your Father


----------



## jmhga44 (Aug 27, 2006)

My condolences on the loss of your father. I know what you are going through since I lost my father 9 years ago.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

My thoughts & prayers are with you and your family, Tom.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Tom, 
So sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Mike


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear. May you and your family find peace in the midst of the storm.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom, deepest sympathy from our family to yours, in this time of sorrow.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

My condolences go out to you and your family, Tom


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Tom


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

My sympathies to Tom and his family. I cannot imagine what he is going through at this time. I will keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family Tom. Having lost my father, I know your grief. Our prayers are with you and yours.

Carl


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Condolences go out to Tom and his family. Godspeed.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

Tom, we wish you and your family all the strength in the world to get through the shock and pain of your sudden loss.

- LoopinFool (and wife)

:nono2:


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

From one that has had the same happen, I am very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tom, Remember that your father will always be with you and your family.
My prayers are with you.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom. This appears to have been sudden. I know how hard it is to lose a parent when you know it is coming. I am so sad for you.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

God Bless you and your family. Hold tight to your precious memories.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

My condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## rlmoore (Jun 15, 2008)

My prayers and condolences to Tom and his family.

R Moore


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

This is from Red herself. She was having issues getting the photo loaded up here.


----------



## SebastianBlack (Oct 9, 2007)

my heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom,

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that the words from friends will help you and your family find comfort in these extremely difficult times. I am not the greatest with words when it comes to these things so please undestand that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Matt


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Tom, all of our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

As someone who lost a family member recently, you have my sympathy, Tom.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Tom, seems I'm finding this sad news late. My families thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. We are very sorry for your loss.

Bob


----------



## renen (Jul 16, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.

Rene


----------



## MasterChef (Mar 31, 2008)

My deepest sympathy to Tom and his family.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss Tom...


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Very, very sorry for your loss Tom. My heart goes out to you and your family! I'd personally like to thank him for giving us - you!

Best Wishes.


----------



## PhatHD (Oct 28, 2007)

My sincere and deepest condolences to Tom and his family.
God Bless.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Please accept my condolences. I wish you and your family well in this difficult time.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

My deepest sympathies Tom to you and your family.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom my family send our deepest condolences to you and the rest of your family. May your father RIP my friend.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Condolences Tom. Stay strong.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Tom: Our thought are definitely with you and your family. My condolences......


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom,
Best wishes to you and your family I know the pain of such a loss


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

So sad... Our deepest condolences from my family to Tom and his family!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom - may you find inner peace in your tragedy. God bless you.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

Very sorry Tom. My condolances to you and your family.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tom - our thoughts and prayers are with you........


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Tom my condolances to you and your family.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

You are in our thoughts Tom...


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Tom,
I am very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Our sincerest condolences to you and your family.

God Bless


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

My eyes are misty.

--- CHAS


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

My condolences Tom to you and your family.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Tom:

Though I don't know you personally, I know your pain. I lost my father (52) when I was 23 and my mother (57) when I was 34. I'm 50 now with a 5 year old and a 9 year old...both boys. The pain lessens, but never goes away completely. I wish they were around to watch my boys grow up. There will always be a hole in my heart.

Thoughts and prayers for you at this time. Don't forget the memories...they are always there for you.

Rich


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Tom, I want to wish my condolences to you and your family. This forum has become your extended family and in a way we are all feeling your loss. Just know that our thoughts and prayers are with you always!

Vinny


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tom... Sorry to hear about your loss... 

I wish you and your family well....


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Tom, my deepest condolences, may God watch over you and your family in this time of sadness.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tom,
I pray you find comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

Tom:
My thoughts and prayers will be with you and yours.

NED C:


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Tom, I just came across this thread and I wanted to share my condolences with you and your family. We are all with you in this.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Horrible, horrible news.
> 
> Tom....please accept the condolences of my family, as well as the DBSTalk nation for your tremendous loss.
> 
> We all share in your grief.


Ditto Tom.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Tom very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## john_fl (Aug 20, 2006)

Tom, sorry for your loss...


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I send my deepest condolence, Tom.

I'd like to suggest that someone close to the family print this thread out and bring it to any services that will be conducted. I've read about this being done and heard that it can bring a level of comfort to family members knowing that there are so many people out there expressing support.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Tom.

All my thoughts and prayer to you and your family.

Alex


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Tom.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

You and your family are in our prayers, Tom.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Tom, sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Very sorry to read the news, Tom. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tom, Im sorry for your loss and send my regards to your family.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones.


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

Tom,
My thoughts, prayers and condolences to you and your family


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry for your loss Tom.. I wish you well in this situation.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

1 shot for me,
1 shot for you,
and 1 shot for your pa.

(Shots poured, 2 downed, 1 flipped over on the ground).
//
Losing the physical connection of a family member is tough on the heart and soul for everyone near and dear. I did not know your father, but if you take after him in in any way I wouldn't be surprised to hear he was a fine man.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

My sincere condolence to you and your family.


----------



## Bluecrush703 (Sep 23, 2007)

Donnie Byrd said:


> *Bruce Robertson* (1935-2008)
> 
> It is with Great Sadness that the Staff of DBSTalk was notified yesterday by one of our Moderators, Tom Robertson, that his father was tragically killed yesterday at home. Our deepest condolences go out to Tom and his family and i am quite sure our entire member base shares his sorrow.
> 
> ...


My deepest sympathies and sincere condolences to Tom and his family


----------



## F1Mike (Sep 22, 2007)

Tom,

May the Lord wrap his loving arms around you and your family during this time.

Mike


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

My deepest condolences goes out to Tom and his family.


----------



## merchione (Apr 28, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Sincere condolences to you Tom, and your family from the dbstalk family.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Sincere condolences from our family to yours. 

Not a single day will go by, for the rest of your life, when you will not think fondly of your father and all the joy, guidance and love that he gave to you and your family.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Tom,
My deepest condolonces to you and your family. I hope you can take a bit of comfort from all your internet friends who are praying for you and your family....


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Dear Robertson Family,

I am sorry to hear of your loss.

Tom,
Hang in there.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm very sorry to heard of this. Words cannot express my sorrow.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss, god bless & watch over you during this time..


----------



## Grotto (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your loss, Tom. My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family. I lost my mom and my aunt within 5 weeks of each other this summer, so I know what you're going through.

Gary


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

prayers out to you and your family


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My condolences, Tom, and prayers to the family.

Over the weekend my old man kept calling me with some techie issue. He was calling me every few minutes and it grew irritating, probably because I was in the middle of a lot of schoolwork, having to correct papers, enter grades, etc., and his repeated phone calls wouldn't let me finish my work. I mentioned this to a friend of mine who called after my dad kept calling, and my friend said something that really hit home in light of Tom losing his father. My buddy tells me, "Hey, some day your dad won't be around anymore to call you, and you're going to miss him, so don't complain." 

Wow. He was right. 

Forgive me if this sounds macabre, and I certainly don't intend this to be disrespectful, but when I read the first post informing us of Tom's loss, I immediately wondered what happened; i.e., how his father passed away. I kept wondering mainly because my father's father and grandfather both died from colon cancer. My dad has been married for 45 years last weekend, and during this time he has not once been to the doctor. He'll go to the dentist at the drop of a hat, but he won't go near a doctor's office, even when he has a history of cancer in his family.

This is why I had wondered if Tom's dad faced something similar.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Tom, I'm very sorry for your loss.

David


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I just now saw this thread and was shocked and saddened by the news it contained  Tom my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I obviously didn't know your Dad, but I think you are a really great person so if you took after your Dad he was a great person also! And he will live on in the lives of you and your family :angel:


I just saw this thread myself. I agree 110% with Dolly about your father, especially after reading the Obituary online (http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20081026/GPG010301/810260795/-1/obits). When this world looses a man like your father we are all at loss.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss Tom.
My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

My deepest sympathies and condolences to you and your family Tom.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Tom,

I will send my condolences to you and your family. I lost my father 1 1/2 years ago after he suffered his 2nd stroke. He was in the ICU for 2 months before his left and it was the worst 2 months that I ever have in my life. Will peace be with him at a better place.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Tom,

my thoughts and prayers are with you. So, So Sorry...


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Tom,

My deepest sympathies go out to you. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## elvisotisc (Sep 15, 2007)

Tom Sorry to hear about Your Loss. May God Bless You!


----------



## cgiannetto (Aug 25, 2006)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your father Tom.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

May God bless you and your family.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Tom,

May the peace of God be with you and your family during this time.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tom,

My deepest sympathies.

I've been where you are now. 
While your heart is heavy today, please know that, over the years, you'll remember the good times and the laughs much more so than the sadness you feel now.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

GiantFan said:


> Tom,
> 
> May the peace of God be with you and your family during this time.


Thank you. His peace and love are with me everyday.

To everyone, thank you again for the notes. They are all very special to me.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Tom, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## elguapo79 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm primarily a lurker here, but I wanted to express my sympathy to you and your family, Tom.

Keep your head up.

-Jeremy


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

God bless you and your family during this time Tom. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Apr 11, 2007)

A belated 'sorry for your loss'. God bless your family through this sorrowful time. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom, your avatar and posts show how important family is to you. It must be a very difficult time. I've been there.

Remember that we are all family, in a way.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Just saw this...

Tom, I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself and your loved ones, and they you, in this difficult time.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Like others, I am just now seeing this thread. 

Tom - all the best to you and your family.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

As other, I just saw this as well.

Tom, Our thoughts and prayers are with you as well.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Tom,

My condolences to you and your family :-(

Bill


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Dear Tom. Even though I think we never "met," i'm truly sorry about the passing of your father.  
Sincerely,

Matthew


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

...For whom the bell tolls...

Joe


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Tom, I am very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Tom, I know I'm late on this, but my condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## DaveBrz (Jul 22, 2007)

My sympathy and condolences to you and your family on the loss of your father.


----------

